
Ask HN: Why is Google Cloud Storage 56.5% more expensive than AWS S3? - dcgoss
We use Google Cloud Platform, and their Compute Engine pricing is phenomenal compared to AWS. Google seems to be aiming for competitive pricing in their cloud offerings.<p>However, it seems to me that their Cloud Storage offering is substantially more expensive compared to AWS&#x27;s S3 offering. Why is this? Why is GCP not pricing this service competitively?<p>Here are the monthly price calculators that show S3 is cheaper than GCS - hopefully I didn&#x27;t type anything in wrong. I used 1 TB of storage, 10 million get operations and 10 million post operations, and 200 GB egress.<p>S3 monthly: $102.63<p>GCS monthly: $160.62 (about 56.5% more expensive)<p>GCS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;calculator&#x2F;#id=cddb4e9a-f2e0-4b9e-8644-8e512bf77ca5<p>S3: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;calculator.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;index.html#r=IAD&amp;s=S3&amp;key=calc-684497CE-C3B9-47C3-85DF-247D9149FABA
======
terrances
* note I am a Googler.

Simply put it appears operations are more expensive on Google than Amazon.

I'll break out the numbers below.

Storage

Google 1000gb x $0.026 = $26 Amazon 1000gb x $0.030 = $30

Egress: Google 200gb x $0.12 = $24 Amazon 199gb x $0.90 = $17.91

Get Operations: Google 10m / 10k × $0.010 = $10 Amazon 10m / 10k × $0.004 = $4

Put Operations: Google 10m / 10k x $0.100 = $100 Amazon 10m / 1k x $0.005 =
$50

After breaking down the numbers you see that operations are more expensive.
Google is a bit less expensive for data at rest and Amazon is a bit less
expensive on egress. I'll chat with some people at Google to see if there is
anything we can do.

